# Need Help And Info On Citizen Bullhead



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I am looking for information on Citizen Bullhead watch.

I dont know much about it except I want to buy one.

How good are these watches?

How much should one go for ?

If you have one then how do you like it ?

Any more info will be greatly appreciated.

Here is one of few I am looking at right now.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310306394347&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought mine from a Filipino seller. It looks great, but I had to send it back because it kept stopping when the date was supposed to change over. I got it back and it was fine for a while, but the chronograph minute marker doesn't work now. Not sure if it ever did. The time keeping is ok, but the power reserve seems quite poor. It really needs a good service by someone who knows what they are doing. Unfortunately, this is likely to cost quite a bit, being a chronograph.

Here she is. Unworn for the last year nearly, poor thing. I think I paid around Â£115 for it. I bought the strap separately as it came with a bracelet which didn't suit it.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

goodguy said:


> I am looking for information on Citizen Bullhead watch.
> 
> I dont know much about it except I want to buy one.
> 
> ...


The 8110a movement in these is a fine movement - it's high beat (28,800bph), has 'flyback' function as well as hand-winding. The bullhead (originally called the Challenge Timer) is the most common version partly because it had a longer production run and partly because there are aftermarket dials and hands available, since the bullhead style is popular. The movement is smaller than the Seiko equivalent, and the case is smaller too, ideal if you have skinny wrists!

I understand they are difficult to work on, and parts are very hard to come by so a donor watch / movement would be needed for repairs.

Always ask the seller to confirm or otherwise that the chrono functions properly (especially that the hands re-set to zero - 12 o'clock), that it hand winds correctly and that the day and date quick set works. I haven't watched prices on these, especially for re-dials, so best to search completed sales to get an idea. Alex's post illustrates the risks of buying one of these since the new dial and hands can look very good, but remember that the movement is far from new!

Good luck with your search / purchase,

Stephen


----------

